# Can someone PLEASE help me and my girl?



## ma2bella (Dec 30, 2009)

Bella is a about a year and a half. For the past 5 months or so she has started this kind of coughing. We compare it to the sound of a seal barking. 

At first we thought it might be from the groomer putting the collar around her neck to hold her still. But we went 2+ months not grooming her and it hasn't stopped.

Then thought maybe it was her collar size/thickness. We have left her collar off, replaced it 3 different times with 3 different sizes. Still nothing changes.

I have had her to the vet. Two different vets. The first vet couldn't give me a definative answer. The second vet took blood, listened to her lungs etc.. She gave me some pills to give her, which I did. Bella went for several days without coughing but now it has come back again. She is current on all her shots.

I am at a loss. The last 2 dogs (1 lab and 1 cairen terrier) both started out like this, coughing, and they both died of nasel cancer. I didn't think cancer was contagious but now my hubby and I are really scared. We are thinking there might be something in our yard. We have dogs all around us and none of them seem to be affected. My husband is very careful with what he puts on the ground for weed killer etc... because we also have a rabbit that roams free in the backyard.

We are at a total loss. Does anyone have any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

does she have this coughing all the time?
Tillie does a "honking" sort of cough for several seconds a couple times a day and the vet said it was basically "trachial collapse" where the tracia isn't as strong as it should be, but he said it wasn't severe and may stay the same all her life, never getting worse.
It does sound concerning though.
Have you taken Bella to the vet yet?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Have you expressed your concerns and told all your vets about the cancer in your other dogs??? I would take your Hav to a specialist to be sure that there is nothing severe going on!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Do a search on here for reverse sneezing. (I am posting from my phone or I would search for you.). Or even search for it on you tube. I know I have seen some one post a video. There are several havs that do this reverse sneeze and I believe it sounds more alarming than it actually is. 

The coincidence of your other 2 dogs is troubling. Are any of the vets you've taken Bella to the vets who treated your other dogs? I agree with Laurie that you should express your fears and also bring records of your other dogs if you have them.

Can you rack your brain to think of what was different when she stopped coughing?

I will be keeping you both in my thoughts. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My poodle used to do this and she lived to be 16! The vet said something about a phrenic (sp) nerve. I think it must be in the windpipe - not sure but I quit worrying about it and she was fine. I used to pat her a little just in case!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Keep us posted on this. I guess you have put nothing on floors, carpets, inside the home? Also some mulches are bad and of course a list of plants. It is so difficult to find an answer unless you go through everything there and talk with the vet about the previous cancers. There is just so much to take into consideration. I hope all will be simple and reconciled quickly.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Missy suggested checking out reverse sneezing. My girl, Buffy, does it occasionally, especially during my allergy seasons.

I also had two Lhasa Apsos who reversed sneezed frequently. The first time I heard Storm doing it, I was scared to death! After some research, I learned that Lhasas do this because they cannot blow their noses - and, besides, they don't have pockets in which to stash their tissues anyway. ound:

Here is a website that may has detailed and helpful information about kennel cough: http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=600

There are also two videos that illustrate the differences between kennel cough and *reverse sneezing*.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter also does the reverse sneezing at times. I also noticed that Dexter will also do the sneezing when he is stressed or highly excited. 

Jack has sneezes normally...I have not seen any reverse sneezing.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

That's similar to our situation with DaniGirl. Her coughing/hacking became so bad that she woke us up one night. It wouldn't last long but it was loud. Nothing could be found, etc, until we took her for a teeth cleaning. She is prone to tartar build up and the vet saw her tonsils were inflamed.

She was on antibiotics for a month and the coughing stopped. Within a week the tiniest bit of coughing returned. I'm wondering if they are slightly inflamed again. And our other Hav, Bella, began the hacking. Bella goes in for her teeth to be cleaned on Monday and I'm curious if she also has inflamed tonsils.

If she does then I'll be convinced it's not from tartar bacteria but a virus or something like it.


----------

